# Drop reading low ohms



## Mofat786 (17/9/18)

Need some advice with my Drop rda, whatever coils i put in it just reads 0.02 ohms, any reason as to why this is sk, any advice wouls b welcone


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/9/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Need some advice with my Drop rda, whatever coils i put in it just reads 0.02 ohms, any reason as to why this is sk, any advice wouls b welcone


Can you post a pic of the deck?

Does it still read .02 without a coil installed?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/9/18)

I had this issue. Piece of wire got stuck at the bottom of the deck. Take it completely apart and check if there is anything in the bottom. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (17/9/18)

Hi There. 

I had the same issue, closer inspection I saw that when the gold plated the two post, they actually had that gold plating touching the rda's side as well. Had to take a injection needle and keep working on that "extra" plating untill it was cleared. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/9/18)

Not me but I know someone who had the same issue, turned out to be a stubborn piece of 38ga jammed bettwen the post and deck that he battled to remove. 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dobie (17/9/18)

Yip, common issue with the Drop. When clipping all the nice flat build the little pieces get stuck behind the posts.

Other than thay, when I first got mine both the positive pin and negative post screw where looser than I would think makes sense, so just tighten those as well. 

Lastly, if this is your first build, the screws imo are way to thin for the postholes, so they really need to be tight tight so the wire is completely captured even if it has slipped to the side of the post hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (17/9/18)

Strangely, between the gold post and outer cover a piece of the gold deck was chipped which caused it to touch against the deck, stripped the entire thing cut off the protruding bits and shes all good now, thanks alot guys much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I had this issue. Piece of wire got stuck at the bottom of the deck. Take it completely apart and check if there is anything in the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version


Had this exact issue with a different RDA I owned years ago.

Glad you came right @Mofat786

Reactions: Like 1


----------

